# Hi



## dased (Jun 3, 2007)

Hi...I'm new to this...not to this disorder but to this website. I'm really glad I found it...up until this point I honestly thought I was the only person in the whole world that feels the wayI do. It hasreally given me alot of insight...I can't wait to talk to my doctor and tell her whats really wrong with me. I've always been treated for depression and anxiety...I've tried telling doctors (neurologists) about the way I feel and they've done CT scans and said I'm perfectly normal and turned me away. It's been so discouraging that I've just gave up on trying to tell anyone anymore. I'm hoping to actually talk to some of the members here so I don't feel like I'm imagining all this...every time I go the the chat room I'm all alone...maybe I'm just going at the wrong times. So please let mehear from ya. Thanx Dased


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi dased,

Welcome If you want to talk about anything, just let us know.

3098


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi Dased,

I don't think many people really bother with the chatroom to be honest, we just chat through PM's or on the forum.

Glad you found us : ) x


----------



## Universal (May 30, 2005)

sup. you're new to the forums i see. what is your purpose for being here? it's a bird, it's a plane it's... dased ! ::universal murmurs something about purpose the begins talking in tongues and spouting gibberish::


----------

